# pricing?



## CNYScapes (Sep 22, 2003)

OK How much to salt this lot- wide open 405 'X 850'=344,250 sq ft


and while youre at it How Much to plow it?


----------



## NEPSJay (Jan 15, 2004)

its more complicated than that. how much are you buying salt for? how long is it gonna take you? how much profit do you need to make? you have to sit down and crunch your numbers. my numbers and someone elses numbers are different from yours.... just my $.02


----------



## little pat (Feb 14, 2004)

The lot is about 8 acres so it would take about 3200 lbs of salt during ideal conditions. You have to figure how much you will charge to spread it. Remember, this amount is for idea conditions, when it gets below about 20 you have to spread more salt to get the same results. As far as plowing, at 4 inches of snow it should take around 8 truck hours. Price accordingly.


----------



## CNYScapes (Sep 22, 2003)

So is 400lbs per acre about what it takes to de-ice or is it 400-600 lbs? I buy my salt for about $50 per ton delivered to my shop.


----------



## go plow (Dec 14, 2004)

please dont think that im putting you down, but if you do this for a living you should know what you need to charge!!!!! if i said that i would charge $50.00 to plow that lot, would you charge that too????? you need to figure what it will cost you to plow it/ sand it/ what you need to get per hour to cover you end. and bam theres you price!!!!! once again im not putting you down, i too have these questions , but unless we are in you area or see what needs to be done, its hard to give a price....


----------



## little pat (Feb 14, 2004)

I put down about 400 lbs per acre after I plow for anti-icing. This will melt any leftover snow and keep it from refreezing. If the temps are very low, say under 20, you may have to use more. As far as de-icing, thats something else. If you are salting after an ice storm or freezing rain you will have to use substantially more, remember it has to melt through all the ice and keep it from refreezing. The amount you will need to use will depend on temperature and how much ice you have.


----------



## CNYScapes (Sep 22, 2003)

I know what to charge on smaller lots (1-1.5 acre), I just wanted to see if I could make more per hour, " you know hit a home run" with the bigger lots. Im Just thinking if I am to get a loader and try some bigger stuff, I want to charge properly.


----------



## Gusco (Jan 24, 2005)

go plow said:


> please dont think that im putting you down, but if you do this for a living you should know what you need to charge!!!!! if i said that i would charge $50.00 to plow that lot, would you charge that too?????


Maybe he is just starting out and is learning. I dont think he is asking what we charge and will go with that in absolute. I think he needs an "idea" of how much. Remember when you were first learning proposals and what to charge!

Myself. I look at the job and decide what it will cost me do do it right and then add my estimated time. I take the current rate of salt, sand, mix, and go from there. Dont forget overhead like fuel, insurance, maintnence, etc.


----------



## go plow (Dec 14, 2004)

Gusco said:


> Maybe he is just starting out and is learning. I dont think he is asking what we charge and will go with that in absolute. I think he needs an "idea" of how much. Remember when you were first learning proposals and what to charge!
> 
> Myself. I look at the job and decide what it will cost me do do it right and then add my estimated time. I take the current rate of salt, sand, mix, and go from there. Dont forget overhead like fuel, insurance, maintnence, etc.


as my reply stated i wasnt trying to put him down, and i do agree with what you have to say, also as i stated in my reply, he needs to figure out his costs... and what he needs to get for his time..........


----------



## CNYScapes (Sep 22, 2003)

I have been plowing for 10 yrs and have 5 trucks. The reason for starting this thread is because I wanted to know if it is worth doing bigger lots with payloaders. I already am making about $125-$150 per hour with my pickup trucks. If I was to go through the hassle of purchasing / leasing a loader to plow big lots than I think I would have to at least make $250-$300 per hour or more to make it worth it.


----------

